
Obverse and Under (2019) - lelf
http://www.petecorey.com/blog/2019/09/13/obverse-and-under/
======
taliesinb
J seems like this alien bit of technology that is powerful but inscrutable. It
also doesn’t seem to have any nice introductions / videos on YouTube. Anyone
have some pointers handy for someone who wants to get the “big ideas” of J
with a minimum of time investment?

